# affichage vitesse dans plans



## exo07 (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

j'avais lu que "plans" affichait désormais les limitations de vitesse. J'ai bien trouvé cette donnée à activer via "réglages", sauf que... çà ne marche pas du tout pour moi.

Ni en ville (valence drome), ni sur les nationales, ni même sur l'autoroute A7. Bref, est-ce normal ? L'affichage des limitations de vitesse ne sont-elles disponibles qu'à Paris ou aux USA ?


----------



## exo07 (15 Juin 2018)

Bon, je me réponds à moi-même. Bien que cette fonction soit active depuis sept 2017, en France elle ne sert pas à grand chose d'après ce que j'en ai lu (inexistante). Dommage, je trouvais l'interface agréable. Ca aurait pu être le plus qui m'aurait décidé à l'adopter sauf que...
...après l'avoir mis en comparaison avec google maps aujourd'hui, et bien j'ai été assez déçu de son évaluation de traffic routier. Je me rendais à Lyon pour le boulot, et avais décidé de tester plan, mais au fur et à mesur que je me rapprochais de mon but, je voyais le temps pour y parvenir faire des bonds jusqu'à augmenter mon heure d'arrivée de près de 20mn. Je me suis dis normal, à Lyon il y des bouchons.

Curieux, je lance google maps pour comparer (en test depuis 3j comparé à CoPilot et Here We Go). Surprise : 15mn de moins annoncé ! Je bascule sous Gmaps et effectivement, à 1mn près l'horaire annoncé est respecté.
Donc soit Plans voulait me faire passer par un autre chemin (mauvais), soit son infotraffic est erroné.

Bref, même si GMaps n'a pas lui aussi l'indication de vitesse, mon expérience de ce jour m'incite à ne pas choisir Plans. Mais comme je suis têtu, je réitérerai une expérience Plans en comparaison à GMaps sur d'autres trajets pour être sûr de faire le choix le plus pertinent.

Par contre je laisse de côté Copilot (mon GPS depuis des années) car son infotraffic n'est vraiment pas Top en comparaison de Gmaps (et pourtant option payante qui ne m'a presque jamais évité de me retrouver prisonnier de bouchons...) quant à Here we go, je le garde pour les déplacement à l'étranger (mode ofline) et pour les déplacements à pied, car en voiture il s'obstine à me faire suivre SON trajet et à vouloir me remettre obstinément sur son droit chemin ("faites demi-tour") sur près de 2kms sans pour autant recalculer un trajet, alors que Plans comme Maps ont réadapté leur itinéraire quasi immédiatement.

Bref, le GPS idéal (pour moi) n'est pas encore là.

PS: je n'aime pas du tout WAZE (interface et pubs). Mais c'est mon choix et j'admet qu'il ne soit pas partagé


----------



## Franz59 (16 Juin 2018)

Bonjour
Surpris qu'il y ait encore des utilisateurs de plans... (sauf peut être pour Carplay) 
Waze, Google Maps ou Via Michelin (non exhaustif) sont bien plus performants...
C'est vrai que l'interface de Waze n'est pas ce que l'on fait de mieux et commence à dater


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

Waze sera bientôt dans CarPlay  , c'est que l'interface n'est pas le top


----------



## exo07 (16 Juin 2018)

Justement, je n'étais pas un utilisateur de plans. Mais j'ai voulu tester pour voir car effectivement l'interface est plus sympa que google maps je trouve. Mais ce qui fait la qualité d'un bon GPS pour moi n'est pas que son interface mais aussi la qualité de son infotraffic et de ses choix d'itinéraires. C'est sur ces deux points que Plans m'a déçu.

Copilot est un bon GPS aussi, avec la carto offline, stockée en local et une interface très agréable. Mais il peine des fois à trouver une adresse, et surtout je trouve ses propositions d'itinéraires alternatifs en cas de fort traffic peu performantes voire inexistantes. Pourtant, je ne jurai que par lui depuis des années, jusqu'à voir plusieurs collègues de travail partis en même temps que moi du bureau, arrivés sur un lieu de rdv bien avant moi.
Ils utilisaient waze ou google maps.

Et comme je n'aime pas trop l'interface de waze et ses pubs (allergic aux pubs lol), j'ai testé GMaps. Et de fil en aiguille, j'ai voulu tester Plans, avec au passage Here we go.

En hors sujet : il n'existe pas un widget à rajouter à GMaps pour avoir les indications de vitesse limite en surimpression ? J'ai vu que cela existait pour Android (Vélociraptor), mais cette appli n'est pas disponible pour ios.


----------



## LaJague (17 Juin 2018)

Moi je garde plan pour son intégration à iOS qui permet que l’écran s’éteigne tout seul quand il n’y a a pas de changement de route


----------



## exo07 (17 Juin 2018)

Oui. C'est vrai que plan permet d'économiser de la batterie.

Moi j'ai l'iphone connecté via un cable usb à un chargeur allume cigare, et monté sur un support collé au tableau de bord. Donc pas de problème du côté autonomie.

Par contre, j'avais été très agréablement surpris par une info donnée par google maps lors de mon essai, en comparaison avec plan. Google maps m'avait en effet indiqué alors que je m'approchait de mon but que j'arriverai AVANT l'ouverture du magasin, et  demandé si je voulais malgré tout continuer mon trajet ! Effectivement, je n'avais pas vérifié avant mon départ l'horaire d'ouverture exact, qui contrairement à ce que je pensais n'ouvrait pas à 9h, mais à 10h !

Du coup, je m'étais arrêté boire un café sur une aire d'autoroute avant de continuer mon trajet, plutôt que de poireauter dans ma voiture devant des portes closes.

Plans ne m'avait pas du tout alerté sur ce point!
J'ai été du coup bluffé par Google Maps qui allait bien au-delà de sa simple fonction de GPS. Ce qui au final s'est avéré une information très confortable et inattendue.


----------

